# Got my first eggs!



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Went out to my coop to let my chickens out and found three eggs! They all laid them on the wood shavings on the floor though. I put milk crates with some bedding for nests along one side, but they aren't using them. Any tips on getting them to use those? Or suggestions on what might work better? Also, the eggs seemed a little dirty, is it okay to wash them off?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

With new hens we use golf balls or wooden eggs in the nest, works like a charm.

To wash or not to wash ... lol

The hen coats the egg with a natural bloom, this is to keep out bacteria (etc.) and such. When you wash the egg you also wash off the bloom. 

So ...

I do not wash our eggs until I'm ready to use them and then only the real nasty ones. (A soft brush works rather well.) Then some folk wash each and every egg with soap and water.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

It is always a nice surprise when new hens start laying
There are fake eggs you can buy and put those in the nest boxes, also discourages pecking the eggs or you can try moving the eggs into the boxes for a short period of time, they don't spoil very quickly.
People new to chickens are often surprised the eggs aren't spotless, this is pretty normal outside of a commercial operation. The eggs keep better if not washed but even washed they will keep longer than what you get from the store (they are all washed). There are tools and special soaps if you really want them perfect.
Another thing that you can do is make them walk over dry bedding and then even up a ramp or mesh to make sure they are clean by the time they get to the box, but wouldn't try this till they are laying where you want them to.

ETA; Andi beat me to it


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Plenty of bedding in the nest will help in getting "cleaner" eggs. Not sure why but it works for us. We also use straw. I may try sawdust or wood chips though. We can get truckloads of that for free.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions folks! I'm pretty sure we have some golf balls laying around somewhere, so I'll try putting some in there. 

I have heard not washing them is best, but one had poo on it. I'm a little worried about bacteria from that. 

I'll put more straw in front of the nests too an see if that helps.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Eggs are supposed to have poo on them they come out the same place as the poo sooo.....
Any way if storage is not an issue wash them really really well and spend lots of time admiring them take pics and send to all friends and family. [I did]
Because trust me in 6 months you will NOT be washing them.
I usually just put mine in a big bowl of cool water on the counter untill I eat them.
This keeps them cool for storage and softens the coating so its very easy to wash later.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

We couldn't figure out how to make nesting boxes that didn't involve wood or wood products. Then I came across this YouTube. Our chickens like them...


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Country Living said:


> We couldn't figure out how to make nesting boxes that didn't involve wood or wood products. Then I came across this YouTube. Our chickens like them...
> 
> Video Link:
> 
> ...


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Country Living said:


> We couldn't figure out how to make nesting boxes that didn't involve wood or wood products. Then I came across this YouTube. Our chickens like them...


Sorry but I have to ask, why try and avoid wood? Just really curious.


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

In my opinion teh only reason not to wash teh eggs is in case you want to incubate and hatch them. If you plan to eat the eggs, I recommend washing them ASAP. No way I am putting chicken poo in my refridgerator where the other food is!


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Using metal and PVC to build the hen house was simply a personal choice. Poultry ticks are prevalent in this area and they prefer to hide in the cracks of wood during the day - especially in the roosting and nesting areas. Since we built the hen house using metal and PVC, it's easy to clean and we minimize the creepy crawlies. 

We have a poop tray in the hen house under the roosts filled with PDZ. I say blessing every day to the person who invented the poop tray.

Even the door to the coop is made from PVC and hardware cloth. Hardware cloth (4' tall 1/2") is all around the coop and chicken wire is on both ends of the coop from the hardware cloth to the roof. The door to the hen house is a window without the screen. I kept the screen on the window on the side - chickens do get creative and have tried to fly into the hen house through that window. 

The upper vent panels are off during the summer - hardware cloth covers the openings. The lower back vents (not shown) are open year-around depending on weather. the hen house is very well ventilated.

And yes, the chickens have a fan during miserably hot days even though they're only in the coop to lay eggs during the day. As you can see in the last picture, I have a mist line running between the trees. Normally several chickens are on the bird bath enjoying the light mist. They also hang around that area in the heat of the day. That is, when they're not following me asking it it's time for hen scratch... just like little kids...is it time yet?????

We only wash the eggs when we're getting ready to use them. As soon as that natural film is removed any bacteria or odors from your fridge will penetrate the egg.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

I like your set up.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

GroovyMike said:


> If you plan to eat the eggs, I recommend washing them ASAP. No way I am putting chicken poo in my refrigerator where the other food is!


*Bull Pucky!* No need to wash them! That removes their protection!

1 out of MAYBE 80 eggs has a little poo on it. More like 1 in 100.

Nesting boxes:
Our hens need dark - and privacy. 
If they don't have that - they won't nest in it.
Our nesting boxes are about 2 feet off the ground.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

valannb22 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions folks! I'm pretty sure we have some golf balls laying around somewhere, so I'll try putting some in there.
> 
> I have heard not washing them is best, but one had poo on it. I'm a little worried about bacteria from that.
> 
> I'll put more straw in front of the nests too an see if that helps.


 Congrates on the eggs. It is really exciting to get your first eggs. :congrat:
The egg is protected from poo bacteria too. Just take a little sand or dirt and gently rub it off if it is sticky.

Our chickens like to lay in stray. Also we put their nest up about 2 or 3 feet in a covered nest. It keeps them dry .We used plastic on 3 sides until we could build a coop. Used a board covered in old carpet or sturdy clothe for them to walk up on.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Country Living said:


> Using metal and PVC to build the hen house was simply a personal choice. Poultry ticks are prevalent in this area and they prefer to hide in the cracks of wood during the day - especially in the roosting and nesting areas. Since we built the hen house using metal and PVC, it's easy to clean and we minimize the creepy crawlies.
> 
> We have a poop tray in the hen house under the roosts filled with PDZ. I say blessing every day to the person who invented the poop tray.
> 
> ...


 WOW :2thumb: Chicken mansion! Nice pad.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks Country Living, good to see other people's strategies, we all have different issues and there are so many ways to accomplish the same ends

LincTex makes some good points, they often/usually prefer to be up a bit off the ground and dark and cozy.

Their diet can also have an effect on their posterior cleanliness.

If you do want to wash thoroughly then you can try the mineral oil dip or similar if storage life or other things mentioned are a problem.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Chicken mansion.. you have no idea. It started with $35 in just-hatched chickens and manifested into a completely enclosed port-o-cover (carport cover) and a genuine made-in-America hen house. It was cheaper and more expedient to buy a 16' X 20' metal carport cover (labor to install included in the price) than the time and effort to build one. Once we got started on the hen house it only took a few weeks to build it. We have tie downs on the port-o-cover as well as the hen house.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

I built a small 3 sided shed inside the coop area for my girls. So along with thier coop henhouse, they have a chicken shed to lay and hang out in. 
Inside the shed I store bales of straw stacked two on top one another. I use the straw for them and for garden use. They love to hang out on top of the bales and if I put loose straw they will nest on it too. I also have a extra dog house in there for them on top of a bale. It provides them a dry area in the winter time (the open side faces east which is usually not in the direction of most wind/rain blown storms. And on real narley storms they can either scoot inside the dry straw filled dog house or their hen house next door. They have a lil ramp to use if they choose but mostly they just fly up..even the fatty girl can make it up there. Ive found its better for them to give a few nesting options. They all tend to have a favorite nest of the week but before I didnt have as many options, it would get loud and it seemed they would get cranky waiting in line to lay a egg. 
I use the golf balls too...I put one or two in a few different nests to get them to spread the joy out. Sometimes it works...sometimes they kick them out of a nest...funny birds...


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

LincTex said:


> *Bull Pucky!* No need to wash them! That removes their protection!
> 
> 1 out of MAYBE 80 eggs has a little poo on it. More like 1 in 100.
> 
> .


That might be true with your hens but 3 out of 4 of my eggs have mud or manure on them. I will continue to wash them just as I have for the last couple of decades, thank you. I prefer the "protection" of warm water and soap to remove bacteria! You do what makes you happy.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I think it's safe to say LincTex, as well as most of us, has chickens who use specific nesting areas and we make a concerted effort to keep those areas clean. I've never had poop on my eggs; however, I check the nesting areas daily for poop just in case.... hasn't happened... yet. Personally - for me - if I had that many eggs with poop on them I'd have to change something. 

I do wash the eggs just before I use them - probably don't have to...it's just something I've always done. I think I would politely refuse any farm eggs that were already washed because that natural antibacterial shield has value to me right up to the moment they get cracked.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Country Living said:


> .....use specific nesting areas and we make a concerted effort to keep those areas clean. I've never had poop on my eggs; however, I check the nesting areas daily for poop just in case.... hasn't happened... yet.


The only time I get any poop in the nesting box is when a new bird gets introduced to the flock, they often will hide in the nesting boxes to avoid getting "pursued" by the "upper-hierarchy"  (PECK!)

To stop that, I wait until everyone is settled in for the night, then I kick out the offending party from the inappropriate secure location. They get the hint pretty quick - "this is a business office, not a hotel".

:ranton:
My wife called me yesterday in tears.... another G*&^$#@ F**&%$# A*&^%$# dropped off another stray dog in our area - she described it as a Rottweiler-Pit Bull cross (female, with teats - pups somewhere?) and it killed her favorite girl, Melody. Our girls are locked up in heavy-steel, raccoon-proof "Fort Knox" for the night (Sorry C.L., but I think these *&^%$ ***** would pull open your PVC door) but they are allowed to roam a 2 acres area in the day to eat grasshoppers and such. This huge black dog just runs out of the woods and nails her. All the kids are crying, too.

I am hoping:
1) That I can find the dog and dispatch it
2) That it might be "chipped", and if there were any way possible I can track down the **&^^%[email protected]!!#$%^& that dropped it off in my area!!
:rantoff:


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

Country Living said:


> Using metal and PVC to build the hen house was simply a personal choice. Poultry ticks are prevalent in this area and they prefer to hide in the cracks of wood during the day - especially in the roosting and nesting areas. Since we built the hen house using metal and PVC, it's easy to clean and we minimize the creepy crawlies.
> 
> We have a poop tray in the hen house under the roosts filled with PDZ. I say blessing every day to the person who invented the poop tray.
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I lock the door with a carabiner on one side and a bolt on the other side. I watched the raccoon one night just to see if he could figure it out. He eventually gave up. Or else he got the sense he was in cross-hairs of my scope. 

I'm so sorry about little Melody. That's tough. 

I doubt the dog would be chipped. I find it interesting that folks have absolutely no moral issues with dropping off animals out in the country; but, they sure as hell have issues with spaying and neutering. 

Any animals dropped off out here have few options. If they're lucky, they get shot right away. Usually they get hit by a vehicle and die a lingering death. Or they starve to death. Or one of the bigger predators kills it. I don't know why the boneheads who drop off animals think we're going to take them in. For all of you who want to ding me...don't. I'm not the one dumping them and I resent being put in a position to solve their problem when they simply could have spayed or neutered their animals!!!


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

valannb22 said:


> Went out to my coop to let my chickens out and found three eggs! They all laid them on the wood shavings on the floor though. I put milk crates with some bedding for nests along one side, but they aren't using them. Any tips on getting them to use those? Or suggestions on what might work better? Also, the eggs seemed a little dirty, is it okay to wash them off?


I'm so happy for you. I still remember my first egg. The chickens weren't quite old enough to start laying and suddenly there was one egg.

It's important to make sure they have calcium available to them. I have a small plastic dish (KFC side-order of macaroni and cheese... yum) nailed to a board and that's where I keep the calcium. Some feed states it contains all the calcium they need - hens still need the option of having additional calcium. If they get really short of calcium they'll start pecking the egg shells. That's a habit you want to avoid.

If there's one bit of advice I would stress, that's to keep the coop clean. Our chickens free-range so they're only in the coop to roost at night, during the day to munch on chicken feed, and to go into the nesting boxes. I clean out the hay in the coop (not the hen house) about every three to four weeks. When they were first confined to the coop I was cleaning it out every week. Chickens need room and they need cleanliness. Clean water. Clean nesting boxes. Clean coop. Clean roosts. Clean food container. Clean poop tray (I scoop first thing every morning). Scrub down the coop and the hen house (all components a couple of times a year with a vinegar solution - more frequent if necessary).

Chickens are entertaining. As you can see in the pictures, the hen house sits in the coop. The coop is encircled by a goat-wire fence. I did stages of freedom before they were turned loose to free range, which is why the fence was put up.

A few months ago the hens decided they wanted to lay their eggs elsewhere. Instead of letting them out to roam first thing in the morning, I kept them in the coop until about 2pm so they would use the nesting boxes and then I would let them out to free-range. One morning I decided to let them out in the pen so they could spend the morning chasing bugs and yet still be confined to the area near the nesting boxes. I cleaned the poop tray, fed them, checked on the water, opened the coop door, and shut the gate to the pen.

Ten minutes later the rooster and three hens were on the front porch looking through the window at me. I yelled "It's NOT funny!"


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Country Living said:


> I lock the door with a carabiner on one side and a bolt on the other side. I watched the raccoon one night just to see if he could figure it out. He eventually gave up. Or else he got the sense he was in cross-hairs of my scope.


Hahaha! Probably the latter! We have seen them pull, prod, try to tear, grab, feel, squeeze..... they are inventive critters. They try to exploit any weakness the coop has.

The ones here are VERY aggressive! My wife saw one chase my daughter right after she learned to walk (right after sunset). It had just turned night and there were people around!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Country Living said:


> It's important to make sure they have calcium available to them. Some feed states it contains all the calcium they need - hens still need the option of having additional calcium.


Mine will absolutely ignore it if its in a dish. 
HOWEVER, about 10lbs of "Play Sand" (from the concrete block area at the hardware store) seems to make them very happy, so thy get some from time to time with whole bunch of oyster shell calcium mixed in with that. They scratch and peck and get what they want from it. They need small stones in their gullet to help grind up grains.

We also run dried egg shells through the blender and sprinkle in the same scratch area. They like those - and turn them right back into eggshells again!


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Val, a couple of suggestions on your eggs. We consume some eggs, give some away, and save (dehydrate) some for a rainy day. I put the egg dates on masking tape on the end of the egg cartons so I can tell which ones are the oldest (for hard-boiling) and which ones are the freshest. BTW, being the normal average prepper - the eggs are kept in our 19cf propane-fueled refrigerator. 

In the second picture, I gently write the date in pencil on the large end of the egg - that keeps the guesswork out of when they were laid. (Notice - no poop on the egg). On this egg there is a "1" below the date. I'm annotating the nesting box so I can keep track of which ones they're using and not using. If they quit using a nesting box for several days, I'll change out the hay and so far that seems to work to get them back in it again.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the tips!


----------

